# im so confused.



## Braveheart (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#wubi i downloaded and installed Ubuntu 8.10 w/ Wubi...rebooted, windows sign in window comes up...how do i boot into Ubuntu?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 24, 2008)

Interesting, so you installed Wubi and rebooted and it didn't prompt you to select an OS to boot into? Generally when more than one OS is installed you'll be prompted just after boot up.


----------



## Stephen (Dec 24, 2008)

Wubi is used to install Ubuntu inside Windows like a program.



> Wubi is an officially supported Ubuntu installer for Windows users that can bring you to the Linux world with a single click. Wubi allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu as any other Windows application, in a simple and safe way. Are you curious about Linux and Ubuntu? Trying them out has never been easier!


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 24, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Wubi is used to install Ubuntu inside Windows like a program.



so how do i do it?


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 24, 2008)

ok i got it, i booted into Ubuntu...but theres a login screen...how do i make an Ubuntu account?


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 24, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> ok i got it, i booted into Ubuntu...but theres a login screen...how do i make an Ubuntu account?



You should have made one during the installation process: if you typed in a user name and password in the installation, then thats your user name and account.
Also, a heads-up once you're into Ubuntu: installing programs is different from Windows. There's a program called Synaptics Package Manager which has a large repository of programs and utilities for you to select for installation. It also can manage updates, but those are done automatically by Ubuntu anyway.
You can install a program by selecting the package (tick the box), and then it will be downloaded and installed.
This is just a little peice of info that is quite useful for newbies to Linux (I was stumped until I learned this  )


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 25, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> You should have made one during the installation process: if you typed in a user name and password in the installation, then thats your user name and account.
> Also, a heads-up once you're into Ubuntu: installing programs is different from Windows. There's a program called Synaptics Package Manager which has a large repository of programs and utilities for you to select for installation. It also can manage updates, but those are done automatically by Ubuntu anyway.
> You can install a program by selecting the package (tick the box), and then it will be downloaded and installed.
> This is just a little peice of info that is quite useful for newbies to Linux (I was stumped until I learned this  )



there was no account making during the install...i never got to an install process...i just booted the computer, select Ubuntu and it started booting into it.


----------



## Stephen (Dec 25, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> there was no account making during the install...i never got to an install process...i just booted the computer, select Ubuntu and it started booting into it.



Now I'm confused...

Are you sure you're not just using the livecd?


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 25, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Now I'm confused...
> 
> Are you sure you're not just using the livecd?



It sounds like it.
Braveheart, go back into windows, run the Ubuntu disk, and then on the menu that pops up select the option to install inside windows. That should make things work.


----------



## Stephen (Dec 25, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> It sounds like it.
> Stephen, go back into windows, run the Ubuntu disk, and then on the menu that pops up select the option to install inside windows. That should make things work.



I'm not the one having the problem...


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 26, 2008)

Stephen said:


> I'm not the one having the problem...



Shhh, I'm tired.


----------

